# World issues



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2011)

About 20 Minutes ago I heard a noise like strong winds and when I looked up I noticed the walls and columns swaying. Man I really need to make sure I eat lunch on time!  - Turns out we had a magnitude 5.8 earthquake centered in Virginia 350 miles away (530 KM)!


----------



## nikv (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Earthquake Club, Eric! Hope everyone is okay and there's little to no damage.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 23, 2011)

Hope everyone is safe.

For me, I didn't notice a thing.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 23, 2011)

watch out Eric - they say NY is overdue!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2011)

That's the 3rd one in my lifetime! This is on stable bedrock!?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2011)

I think there was an earthquake within a day over around colorado way


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2011)

Some folks in Michigan say they felt it. I didn't.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 23, 2011)

I was out at my place on the island. I felt a slight swaying in my chair...like my cat had pushed past it. At the same time, my mother in law downstairs in the rocker said the exact same thing. Neither of us had a cat behind us. The strange sensation repeated itself several times in about 30 seconds. Only later did we find out that this coincided with the time of the earthquake.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 24, 2011)

The feeling is weird and funny being swayed by an earthquake. But without the damages and stuff..! I hope everyone and everything is ok!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 24, 2011)

Always a strange sensation. I felt one while at work years ago in Montreal and my chair started rolling back from my desk on it's own. Good thing those we have don't last long.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 24, 2011)

NYEric said:


> That's the 3rd one in my lifetime! This is on stable bedrock!?


Where were the other 2?



biothanasis said:


> The feeling is weird and funny being swayed by an earthquake. But without the damages and stuff..! I hope everyone and everything is ok!


That's the best way to experience one!


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Geez, it was only a 5.8.............Just hope you never have to endure a stronger one. They are never fun, and when you start worrying about your house falling down it gets downright scary. Being a west coaster, I do find it somewhat amusing to see the reactions to this event. You would have thought that a nuke had just hit the east coast!


----------



## Ray (Aug 24, 2011)

This was my 4th - one in KY about 30 years ago, a couple when on business in Japan (I was in a rattly, corrugated steel building for one - now THAT was rough), and now this one.

Made my chair move a bit, and a stained-glass piece rattled against the window, but frankly I feel more movement when the load in the washer is uneven during the spin cycle.


----------



## nikv (Aug 24, 2011)

slippertalker said:


> Being a west coaster, I do find it somewhat amusing to see the reactions to this event. You would have thought that a nuke had just hit the east coast!


I guess the difference is that they're much more commonplace out here and we're used to them. Also, our building codes require certain seizmic standards, something that probably isn't the case on the East Coast. It's my guess that most buildings (particularly the older ones) wouldn't meet the seizmic standards in placfe on the West Coast. So they have every reason to be concerned.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG - here we go again - a 6.9 hit no.Peru today.


Ray said:


> ....Made my chair move a bit, ... but frankly I feel more movement when the load in the washer is uneven during the spin cycle.


:rollhappy::rollhappy::clap:



nikv said:


> I guess the difference is that they're much more commonplace out here and we're used to them. Also, our building codes require certain seizmic standards, something that probably isn't the case on the East Coast. It's my guess that most buildings (particularly the older ones) wouldn't meet the seizmic standards in placfe on the West Coast. So they have every reason to be concerned.


Correct, if the epicenter is NYC, buildings could very well tumble and resulting in alot more causalities. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Where were the other 2?



All in NY State. since 1975 there have been about a dozen in this region.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 24, 2011)

At least in NYC, buildings have been constructed with earthquakes in mind. If you look at the Manhattan skyline, you'll see that all the skyscrapers are clustered way downtown, close to the southern end, and in midtown. That's because that is where buildings can be constructed directly on bedrock. When an earthquake hits, buildings and bedrock will vibrate together, and won't collapse. Don't forget, while they are very rare compared to the west coast, they can happen here...minor ones happen all the time. But sometimes they are major-one of the most devastating earthquakes in US history was on the east coast- Charleston, SC. And the New Madrid earthquake in the earlier 1800's redirected the Mississippi river!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 25, 2011)

is the latter the one that hit the region around kentucky/tennesee and thereabouts? I heard that it was one of the worst earthquakes to hit north america but there were so few people living there that there was little loss of life and property. i've heard that today it would be devastating


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2011)

We tend to forget our past very quickly!  Earthquakes in the East, tornadoes killing many in the South, Tsunamis in Hawaii, all old news in the USA.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 25, 2011)

That's the one Charles! One of the biggest in US history.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> ..... And the New Madrid earthquake in the earlier 1800's redirected the Mississippi river!


Join ST and get your history lessons!  I'm searching my memory banks & can't remember hearing that, it would be cool to see a side by side map, before & after.
Nice to hear NYC should be relatively safe but due to population growths in any areas could result in disaster. 
Did the north Peru quake happen in a remote area? Haven't heard anything more.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, North Peru was in remote area towards Brazil. Now we're hearing about category 3 storm in NYC saturday. I have to check how this corresponds to tides as I'm a Coastal Flood Evacuation volunteer.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 25, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yes, North Peru was in remote area towards Brazil. Now we're hearing about category 3 storm in NYC saturday. I have to check how this corresponds to tides as I'm a Coastal Flood Evacuation volunteer.



Be safe NYEric as well as the rest who live in the northeast.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 25, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yes, North Peru was in remote area towards Brazil. Now we're hearing about category 3 storm in NYC saturday. I have to check how this corresponds to tides as I'm a Coastal Flood Evacuation volunteer.



According to the morning news when it hits Wall Street will be underwater.
I assume they were talking about water?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 25, 2011)

Eric- the storm is due at about 8 PM. On the incoming high tide. On the highest tide of the month. The city government is freaking out....do not take the subway Sunday night!


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 25, 2011)

This was the srongest I felt in NY. The whole house was shaking. It is a strange feeling. Now we are getting ready for Irene!! We will get the wind & rain.. I hope everyone on east coast stays safe (especially in the flood zones)..


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 26, 2011)

NYEric said:


> .... I'm a Coastal Flood Evacuation volunteer.


how long do they wait before calling you in? or do the full timers have it covered so far?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 26, 2011)

Latest I heard will that it will hit earlier, morning high tide. The eyewall is weakening, so the hit on NC should substantially reduce its strength. However, with the size of the storm and its arrival on (now AM) high tide, the storm surge is still expected to be very bad. Possibly worst in a century (or more) levels. I fortunately live in one of the highest elevation areas in NYC, about 100' above sea level, but lower coastal areas will have major problems. Southern Queens, western/southern Brooklyn...lower, east, west Manhattan (good your on a high floor, Eric!)


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 26, 2011)

my brother lives in brooklyn just off the bridge from staten island which seems like one of the low zones. I sent him a note, but he as usual didn't state any plans for doing anything in particular  . at least he lives on the third floor


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 26, 2011)

Take care, all of you. Don't get blown away..!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 26, 2011)

Batten down the hatches you guys, and stay safe! Thinking of you all on the east coast.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 26, 2011)

Mandatory evacuation of coastal areas in NYC. Have to be out of there by 5:00 pm Saturday...gee, all public transportation is shut down as of 12 noon! The storm seems to be losing strength, lost its eye, may only be a tropical storm by the time it hits us. However, because its so huge and slow, the storm surge will not likely be less.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> how long do they wait before calling you in? or do the full timers have it covered so far?



They contacted us by Phone and email on Thursday night. I was moving crates of water and supplies from 10AM - 11:30 PM. I think some Govt officials are trying to not get surprised and unprepared like the snow storm last winter. However my boss was upset because I wasn't at work to help them administer the 8 barges and 3-80 ton cranes we have at work, plus moving supplies and heavy construction equipt!  THe storm is predicted for 8 AM Sunday. If I wasnt volunteeering I'd be swimming at some protected cove like Orchard beach or Davenport Park in New Rochelle. It's great fun. I mey go to Coney Island beach early tomorrow.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 27, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Mandatory evacuation of coastal areas in NYC. Have to be out of there by 5:00 pm Saturday...gee, all public transportation is shut down as of 12 noon! ...


I guess that doesn't give those that wait til the last hour an option!  At first it doesn't make much sense but people don't use their common sense either! Reminds me of the big snow that hit Chicago this winter, they were forecasting big numbers, the snow starts by 2/3pm & then those who leave work at 4/5 & are stranded by 6pm wonder why.


----------



## poozcard (Aug 27, 2011)

Be safe NYEric


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2011)

Home safe and sound. After working a 25 hour shift I decided against going swimming in the hurricane charged waters.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 28, 2011)

No damage here. I already put my paphs, including the ones in bud, back outside...although the winds actually seem stronger now than during the storm. No damage, not even flooding in my basement, although there was damage in many areas around me. I was up all night hearing branches scraping my roof..finally fell asleep when the hurricane (by then a TS) actually passed through! But I think winds have been stronger in the aftermath than during the storm itself.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 29, 2011)

Apparently a bunch of Calgary firefighters and police were in New York for the World Police & Fire games, but most of the events had to be cancelled. The Calgary Police rugby team held an impromptu scrimmage game in Times Square on Saturday night in the pouring rain!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2011)

There were a bunch of Fire & Rescue people near the shelter on Friday, I didn't know what for. I'm sory their event was ppostponed/cancelled but I hope they had a good time in NYC.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy to hear from you all!


----------



## Candace (Aug 30, 2011)

No excuse to avoid living in CA. now, Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2011)

Sun setting over water is still wrong!! oke:


----------

